# Height/Weight



## kincanucks (26 Apr 2005)

Chewy said:
			
		

> Hi all my problem is that I can either try and join up this summer (I can pass most of the physical running, sit ups, hand strength, and by the time my physical rolls around I should be able to squeeze by on the Push ups) Or do a military Co-op in my fifth year of high school. I'm 6'7" 299lbs 32.5% body fat and currently in grade twelve. And will most likley make the military my profession. The problem is that I don't know wether I should go or stay home and work out extremely hard over the summer ??? :-\



Was that lose weight and work out?


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (26 Apr 2005)

6'7 299lbs...thats huge man
im 6'6 200lbs


----------



## tannerthehammer (26 Apr 2005)

Ya well I'm 5'10 165


----------



## B.McTeer (26 Apr 2005)

5'9 175 is me


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2005)

I think you are kinda tiny for 6'7".

Im 260 and 6'3" 14%.......

Just run your ass off this summer. At 32% the weight is just waiting to fall off you. By tweaking your diet and running your ass off you'll be fighting fit in no time.


----------



## GO!!! (29 Apr 2005)

You're a big dude, but BeadWindow is right. Dont eat so many carbs, starches and sugar, and try to do 30-45 mins of cardio at least twice a day. 

Another thing to keep in mind - the express test you are doing to get into the army is quite possibly the easiest physical test in the army. So if you struggle with it, you have a lot of work to do. 

If you are going combat arms - Infantry especially - you need to be able to do three things - Run - pushups and chinups. 

Oh - I'm a big guy too - 6'3" 240 - but my bf is pretty low. It can be done - eat less, run more - drink water.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (8 May 2005)

5'6"

165 here  :


----------



## ryan fitzy (10 Jun 2005)

well I'm 5ft 6" 122lbs biggest man of you all, lol i wish


----------



## winchable (10 Jun 2005)

7'3'' 400 LBs and I carry the skulls of my defeated enemies around for use as drinking mugs.

SKOOOOAAL


----------



## RossF (10 Jun 2005)

6'0 & 160lbs -- very little body fat, i should go get tested for that..


----------



## DogOfWar (10 Jun 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> 7'3'' 400 LBs and I carry the skulls of my defeated enemies around for use as drinking mugs.
> 
> SKOOOOAAL



Pfft....i use chest cavaties for drinking vessels. No mere skull holds enough fluid to satisfy me.


----------



## Island Ryhno (10 Jun 2005)

I'll be launching jets by hand in St.John's NL if anyone is interested in seeing a real monster of a man! And pffft to you both, have you mortals ever heard of a barrell.  :


----------



## winchable (10 Jun 2005)

Just measured my body fat using my magic machine and I'm actually...in the negatives, yes that's right...thnk about that one.

And I shot up 5 inches since I last posted, and I've switched to using empty sea-containers to shoot screech out of....
Did I mention I invented the doorknob

Funny thing the internet is...


----------



## Island Ryhno (10 Jun 2005)

DOH, empty sea containers, why didn't I think of that....smacks forehead.


----------



## PAMWE (16 Jun 2005)

6'0 200lbs.

Everyone is different.  It depends on the size of your frame.  It's probably better to be lighter.


----------



## jermeytinling (16 Jun 2005)

I'm 6'0 235lbs but everyone who looks at my is like your only 190 ;D but i used to be like 250 i stopped drinking pop all together an just drank water and bam i lost 15lbs.


----------



## nULL (16 Jun 2005)

6'2 and 175 lbs. Body fat? No idea. I am not sure I'd want to be heavier...rather, leaner.


----------



## goshofmosh (16 Jun 2005)

I'm only 5'3 and 115Lbs I'm sure I have a good amount of body fat


----------



## NateC (16 Jun 2005)

I am 5'10 and 220. I have no problem doing physical activities. I am built for playing football, and that's what I do. I look like I am only 175 lbs, I gained a lot of weight when I started lifting weights on a regular basis.


----------



## Sivad (16 Jun 2005)

Hey Nate looking good buddy! I'm 5'9" 220lb


----------



## Byerly (16 Jun 2005)

Whoa, is this an army website, or fatties support group.  Guys I don't care if you "look 175", you are overweight, and it will be better for both your performance and your health to shed thoses extra pounds.  Rationalize it all you want... I play football, I lift weights, whatever, if you've got a gut it would be very beneficial in the long run to lose it.

Stu


----------



## NateC (16 Jun 2005)

I do not have a gut. But I do believe it would be better if I lost a few pounds, I used to only weigh in at 170. 





> is this an army website, or fatties support group


 I just have to say that is very rude, and ignorant.


----------



## kincanucks (16 Jun 2005)

NateC said:
			
		

> I do not have a gut. But I do believe it would be better if I lost a few pounds, I used to only weigh in at 170.   I just have to say that is very rude, and ignorant.



Tea?


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Jun 2005)

Only if it's green tea, it's good for losing your gut!  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (16 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Only if it's green tea, it's good for losing your gut!   ;D



Serious now!  Have you tried and does it really work?  I work out reguraly and starting to eat right but at my age I have adopted a spare tire that won't go away.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (16 Jun 2005)

> I'm 6'0 235lbs but everyone who looks at my is like your only 190 Grin but i used to be like 250 i stopped drinking pop all together an just drank water and bam i lost 15lbs.



Same here.  I'm 6" 230lbs.  People who look at me don't believe im that much.  I went in for a checkup a few months ago and the nurse had to get a second opinion when she was doing my weight on the scale.  She thought she was doing something wrong, or it was messed up.

Remember, muscle weighs more than fat.  I happen to have a lor of muscle in my body.  

THe thing is, being heavy like this, I can just barely make a 5k run.  But on a ruck march, I can carry my own weight in kit  ;D


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Jun 2005)

Kincanucks, it's supposedly the greatest thing on earth. It's good for everything (cancer, weight loss, bad breath) I'm a subscriber of mens health magazine and they have been pitching it's benefits for years!  8)

http://chinesefood.about.com/library/weekly/aa011400a.htm
http://www.celestialseasonings.com/research/abouttea/benefitsgt.php
http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/health-supplements/green-tea-extract.htm


----------



## DogOfWar (16 Jun 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> Whoa, is this an army website, or fatties support group.   Guys I don't care if you "look 175", you are overweight, and it will be better for both your performance and your health to shed thoses extra pounds.   Rationalize it all you want... I play football, I lift weights, whatever, if you've got a gut it would be very beneficial in the long run to lose it.
> Stu



Just be glad we're slower than you "Stu". You wouldnt survive if we were huge and fast- we eat alot. Call me when you need a pickle jar opened Ma'am.


----------



## Sivad (16 Jun 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> Just be glad we're slower than you "Stu". You wouldnt survive if we were huge and fast- we eat alot. Call me when you need a pickle jar opened Ma'am.



LOL


----------



## NateC (16 Jun 2005)

When I did my medical I asked the medic if I weighed to much, and he told me that I didn't look fat and was muscular. Remember muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## kincanucks (17 Jun 2005)

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Kincanucks, it's supposedly the greatest thing on earth. It's good for everything (cancer, weight loss, bad breath) I'm a subscriber of mens health magazine and they have been pitching it's benefits for years!   8)
> 
> http://chinesefood.about.com/library/weekly/aa011400a.htm
> http://www.celestialseasonings.com/research/abouttea/benefitsgt.php
> http://www.bodybuildingforyou.com/health-supplements/green-tea-extract.htm



Thanks


----------



## NateC (17 Jun 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> Just be glad we're slower than you "Stu". You wouldnt survive if we were huge and fast- we eat alot. Call me when you need a pickle jar opened Ma'am.



Just read that... HAH!


----------

